
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series in the works at Hulu - hhs
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/hitchhikers-guide-galaxy-series-works-at-hulu-1226725
======
zeristor
Will it be as good as the US version of Red Dwarf?

~~~
Theodores
Or The Office or Top Gear?

No.

Shocking how creative companies can just do a re-make. Can't they write some
original content?

For all of the billions involved in their content creation it seems hard to
get something screen worthy - why always retreads?

~~~
fullshark
Original content has a discovery problem. Retreads get attention and eyeballs
on day one.

